# Tea as a fragrant?



## Alvonia (Sep 18, 2009)

Yup, thats my question for today. 
If I make a strong herbal tea and use it instead of my water in soap - will it then make any fragrant to my soaps? 

My wholeseller wont ship unless i buy for over 50dollars and that`s allot for just some EO`s. (and they dont have the EOs i want in healtstores) 

What if I use an infusion of herbs in oils? 
Havent gotten that far yet. 
Anybody tried it?


----------



## nup (Sep 18, 2009)

I made some soap with green tea to use on my weird acneic facial skin. Although I had no breakouts and it works fine for me, I can't say it smells of tea at all. I boiled the tea and let it steep overnight. Oh, and the soap is brown.

Now, as far as herbal infusions in oils go, I have no idea, but I am infusing some rosemary and bay leaves in jojoba these days, to use in a shampoo bar. I plan on infusing these for a few weeks. Hope that helps! I'd like to hear what other more experienced people have to say on that.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 18, 2009)

:wink: I'm sorry; but if you really want a good strong scent, tea and herbal infusions aren't going to do that for you.
Spending 50 bugs on EO's or FO's wouldn't be very hard for most soapers


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

What dagmar said . A little eo goes a long way , so if you buy some scents that do well alone and are good for blending scents , you will more than get your monies worth .

Kitn


----------



## Alvonia (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh my. I meant 500 dollars..   

I dont need a strong cents, but any cents at all would be grate. Ill have to search their catalog to see if there is anything else i would like to try. 

(And then I need to try a small batch of tea/herbs infusion in my base, just to try it out. )


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 18, 2009)

:? That's a lot of money! I'm sure if you look around there are other companies with good quality FO/EO's.
From my experience, tea will not give any scent at all...


----------

